# Financial Aid Suspension Appeal?



## Briz (Dec 2, 2012)

Im going to be placed on academic suspension after this semester because I completed 0 hours. At the begining of this semester I was diagnosed with severe depression and severe anxiety. Which is the reason I did not complete/pass a class. However prior to this semester in my 2yrs of college I have a cumulative of 2.85gpa, good completion percentage, and meet all satisfactory academic progress. 
This really sucks because in the last week Ive really been overcoming anxiety and fear in general. My life is on the up and up in a major way, but academic suspension would really derail my life...
Has anyone succeeded with an appeal do to similar circumstances? 
Can someone please help me? this is so stressful


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

You usually get put on probation before you actually get suspended. This occurs when you get below the necessary requirements and they give you a semester to see if you can get back on track... not a big deal. If you are suspended, you will just have to appeal it. You will definitely win. All you need to do is present documentation from said doctor and they will let you back in.

That being said, make sure you are ready to go. You have the things in place (therapy, medication, support, etc.) to make it through your next semester. I would not recommend appealing, getting accepted, and going back to school without making the changes in your life to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Briz (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, your words have givin me some peace. My schools policy is if 0 credit hours are completed you automatically get put on suspension, regardless of your gpa and everything else.
And I am ready . Ive virtually eliminated my anxiety in the past week. The switch just flipped for me, its amazing. 
After going through this experience with anxiety Im now an all around better person and truely appreciate the opportunities I have. Especially school.
Thanks for your time and words


----------

